# what are you getting for your honey?



## COAL REAPER (Jun 24, 2014)

i just bumped up to $12/# in warren county. sales remain steady even though there is others around for $10.


----------



## mtnmyke (Apr 27, 2017)

I get $19 per lb in the queenline jars with a good label and marketing.

They sell like crazy from farmer markets to my feed store, and even and antique store sells a box a month.


----------



## creesbees (Aug 4, 2016)

$10/lb (12/$100 ) Stores pay less
$25 Quart
Thinking about offering smaller/cutsier jars, but am not there yet.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Sold out 2021 crop at $205 a bucket or $3.25 a lb in the barrel. Wholesale bottled honey cases prices $7.25 a lb. Great time to be a honey producer.


----------



## ishneet (Dec 29, 2021)

Here in India, It depends on the variety and demand for Honey. Common Honey varieties like Multiflora, and Rosewood go for a little less and exclusive varieties like Kashmir Acacia, Mustard(Rapeseed), and Kashmir Solai. Like nowadays Mustard Honey is in great demand in the international market, so its prices have shot up


----------



## thill (Nov 30, 2020)

My first-time selling honey was today. I listed it on FB and CL for $9/lb with their container, and $10/lb in mine. $30 for a 2 lb jar with honeycomb. 

Surprisingly the honeycomb sold out first. I didn't realize how popular it was, or I would have made more. More people contacting me than I can keep up with.
I think my prices are too low even though it's the same as other sellers in the area. 

Maybe it's a fluke, but I'm thinking of going up a little to 12?lb for honey and $20/lb for honeycomb.


----------



## thill (Nov 30, 2020)

I just raised my prices as stated above, to $1/oz. A customer told me they are charging $36 for a 24 oz jar of honey. That's $1.50/oz, so I'm still the cheapest guy around.
Sugar, fuel, bottles and everything else is going up, so it makes sense.


----------

